# Look e loos



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm having a problem with people stopping on the side of the road and walking on to my property to see and feed the goats. 
I live in a small community on a Dead end road. Some of the people that stop I know from the community but some I have no clue who they are. I have put up signs asking them not to touch or feed goat, and no trespassing signs. But just today I came home to people in my yard feeding the goats leafs. What should I do?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh wow. That is not okay. Do you have a gate? I can’t believe you have signs up and still people are walking on your property. I’d put up bigger signs for a start and a gate if you don’t have it. Do you have dogs? What did you do when you got home and saw them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd get their license plate number and call the sheriff. Are your goats visible from the road? If they are, I'd move them to the back of your property.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh wow. That is not okay. Do you have a gate? I can’t believe you have signs up and still people are walking on your property. I’d put up bigger signs for a start and a gate if you don’t have it. Do you have dogs? What did you do when you got home and saw them?


They are walking on the side that faces the road. I haven't had anyone come through the gate. I do have dogs but they aren't much help lol. You can see the road in picture. Field fence runs down the property there. They stop on the road a walk through the ditch. I asked them to please leave as nice as possible. My goat are way to friendly and I'm worried someone may take one of the babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be putting a lock on that gate. I'd also put an electric wire along your fence and gate. You can put up a sign that there is an electric fence.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I agree with the electric fence and lots of signs saying there’s an electric fence. Maybe put some signs near the ditch that say no trespassing, and a sign saying if they pass this sign, they are trespassing. Maybe some ‘no entry without owner escort’ signs. I am not sure what would drive the point home, so I’d throw it all out there. I know the people don’t think they’re doing anything wrong, but as we all know, they are, so maybe signs can make it clear they are not welcome. I understand not wanting to be a jerk about it, but you might need to take a harsher stance. Sorry you’re dealing with this. What a hassle.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree I would put up electric strands of wire and signs saying electric fencing. Warning signs of do not feed the animals. Trespassing signs. I have been planning to make special liability signs that state any injuries to livestock from being fed or interacted with my trespassers will be fines to trespassers and camera are in use. 

The main sign I want to make will say.

No trespassing. Private farm. By setting foot on property trespassers agrees to pay a fine of no less than $10,000. Plus any veterinary medical treatment animals may require from your trespassing.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

You shouldn't have to go to so much trouble to keep people off your land. Have you thought about getting a rocking chair and a shotgun?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You shouldn't have to go to so much trouble to keep people off your land. Have you thought about getting a rocking chair and a shotgun?


Well in some areas that's more trouble than the other stuff.


Maybe rocking chair and banjos?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd get their license plate number and call the sheriff. Are your goats visible from the road? If they are, I'd move them to the back of your property.


The back of my property is very wet. We have a lake on the other side of the road with a creek for run off that runs right down the back of the property.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd be putting a lock on that gate. I'd also put an electric wire along your fence and gate. You can put up a sign that there is an electric fence.


Thanks I will be picking up some locks today


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I agree I would put up electric strands of wire and signs saying electric fencing. Warning signs of do not feed the animals. Trespassing signs. I have been planning to make special liability signs that state any injuries to livestock from being fed or interacted with my trespassers will be fines to trespassers and camera are in use.
> 
> The main sign I want to make will say.
> 
> No trespassing. Private farm. By setting foot on property trespassers agrees to pay a fine of no less than $10,000. Plus any veterinary medical treatment animals may require from your trespassing.


I hung the no touching or feeding signs after I found peanuts inside the fence. 
At first it didn't bother me when they was just looking but now they are feeding them God knows what when I'm not here.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I will be adding more signs and the electric fence, thanks everyone. 
Then I will sit in my rocking chair to see who touches it first.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

"_Go ahead. Touch my goat again. Go on!_"


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow, I've never heard of something like this going on. I mean, when we had horses and cows, people walking or driving by would holler or talk to them. But normally not try and feed or touch them. Of course they were more aloof than goats. My neighbors here would come by when they were young - when you have older goats no one seems to want to see them! They'd give them a leaf or something, which was fine. 

I agree with the electric fencing. I have a strand on top and I have signs. It's not on, but people don't know that! My property sits back off the road, but I still have a lock on the one gate closer to the neighbor. I rarely use it, so there's no worries on getting the key to get in once or twice a year.

Best of luck - and I love the subject title you used!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How about a sign saying "do not touch. Goats a poisonous. Death occurs in minutes."


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No no. Do not touch. Goats are contagious. They carry "I want desease and multiplyiosis."


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> No no. Do not touch. Goats are contagious. They carry "I want desease and multiplyiosis."


Oh I so need to make this sign


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

friesian49 said:


> Wow, I've never heard of something like this going on. I mean, when we had horses and cows, people walking or driving by would holler or talk to them. But normally not try and feed or touch them. Of course they were more aloof than goats. My neighbors here would come by when they were young - when you have older goats no one seems to want to see them! They'd give them a leaf or something, which was fine.
> 
> I agree with the electric fencing. I have a strand on top and I have signs. It's not on, but people don't know that! My property sits back off the road, but I still have a lock on the one gate closer to the neighbor. I rarely use it, so there's no worries on getting the key to get in once or twice a year.
> 
> Best of luck - and I love the subject title you used!


The problem started when I let mom's out with babies. You know baby goats are so cute so let's just walk on someone's property and pet them. I just can't imagine how they think this is okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.

Those city slickers, apparently can’t read.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> All very good advice.
> 
> Those city slickers, apparently can’t read.


Pretty sure Mike would suggest to lay some shell cases out 😎😂😁


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Pretty sure Mike would suggest to lay some shell cases out


We did just build a deck at the end of our house that looks straight at the goats and pasture, may be a nice place for a rocking chair


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

My husband's told me I need to put up a money box and a sign that has price for looking, petting, and feeding.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My sign, gun shells a porche and rocking chair... lethal combinations


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I feel your pain. I keep a chain & lock on my driveway gate at all times. I have No trespassing signs and No goats for Sale signs and Bad Dog signs.
I have a sign on my gate that says, "If you are in my driveway, honking for attention, I will call the police". Some parts of the fence have electric but not the gate.
Despite all that, I have people problems, too. So I just kept calling the cops. I do have a waterproof notebook and a sharpie hanging on the gate, I get occasional
notes/requests from people. I do not sell to walkups or drive ups and also have that sign. I have people tell me, "I didn't think you meant me,"
It's compounded by the fact that I work rolling 12 hour shifts, switching back and forth from night to day. That makes me really grouchy.
Oh, I actually let my ditch grow out with briars all down the front fence line to help keep people from feeding the goats.That probably helped more than anything.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> I feel your pain. I keep a chain & lock on my driveway gate at all times. I have No trespassing signs and No goats for Sale signs and Bad Dog signs.
> I have a sign on my gate that says, "If you are in my driveway, honking for attention, I will call the police". Some parts of the fence have electric but not the gate.
> Despite all that, I have people problems, too. So I just kept calling the cops. I do have a waterproof notebook and a sharpie hanging on the gate, I get occasional
> notes/requests from people. I do not sell to walkups or drive ups and also have that sign. I have people tell me, "I didn't think you meant me,"
> ...


Good to hear that I'm not the only one with a people problem. Hate it for you tho. I just don't understand people.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

double j said:


> My husband's told me I need to put up a money box and a sign that has price for looking, petting, and feeding.


even though your dogs may not be guard dogs… put a guard dog on duty sign up. And that they will bite trespassers. be nasty to the people stopping and maybe they will not come back. Carry a gun visible when you go out to them and it may stop it too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I’m sorry your having this happen. I agree lock on the gate. Not just for the goats but for YOU! I would not be ok if people were walking right up my driveway. 
I like the hot fence idea. If you don’t have the charger just put a wire up with a sign. I’m not sure how into this you want to go but they make motion sensor alarms on Amazon. 
I do like the rocking chair and shotgun idea lol totally my style but some people are over the top so might have the cops called  would be funny though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

People just have no respect. Or they think they are nice people so it will be ok. 

Hiw about A clear grave sites off the ditch with something written like

Here lies Mary Sue
Who died by ecnoring the sign 
"no lookie loos"
My aim was clear..my right was strong
When I say dont mess with my goats
I was not wrong! 

Or just post a fun sign along with no tresspassing sign..DO NOT feed my goats!! Beware: Guard dogs do bite!!! 
Add a hot fence, and the rocking chair with an old shot gun visible! 
A few signs around the popular stop and visit site
The fence is hot, I kid you not
My aim is good, I hit what I should
The signs are clear, do not come near
Enjoy from a far, preferably from your car! 

Good luck


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> People just have no respect. Or they think they are nice people so it will be ok.
> 
> Hiw about A clear grave sites off the ditch with something written like
> 
> ...


love your sign idea.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> even though your dogs may not be guard dogs… put a guard dog on duty sign up. And that they will bite trespassers. be nasty to the people stopping and maybe they will not come back. Carry a gun visible when you go out to them and it may stop it too.


I have 4 dogs and one will actually will bite if you get to close to my house or the chicken's. The dogs don't really get to close to the goats because of the mama goats. I think I will add signs about the dogs anyway tho.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh I’m sorry your having this happen. I agree lock on the gate. Not just for the goats but for YOU! I would not be ok if people were walking right up my driveway.
> I like the hot fence idea. If you don’t have the charger just put a wire up with a sign. I’m not sure how into this you want to go but they make motion sensor alarms on Amazon.
> I do like the rocking chair and shotgun idea lol totally my style but some people are over the top so might have the cops called  would be funny though


Not may people around here have goats and no one on my road has them but me. We live in the country and most of my neighbors have cows. We have had people stop in the road and take pictures of the turkeys and ducks, and I'm fine with that because they are staying in the car. 
I have had people tell me my house is better then the zoo, and they love riding by and seeing the animals.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

OMG! I'm getting ready for work and look out my bed room window and I see someone I don't know walking up the ditch to the goats. 
I went out not in the mood for the BS today. The man was in the truck and a lady was at the goats. I nicely asked her to stay off my property and away from the goats. She walks back down the ditch saying something. Then as they drove away the man called me a rude B****
I called the cops and they told me that I can't keep people out of the ditch because that's parish property, but if they come in my yard then call them back and don't say anything to them. Town is 30 minutes from my house so im not going to let someone I don't know hang out with my goats til they get here.  That rocking chair is really sounding like a great idea right now. 
I have deer cameras up for now til I get something better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..people are so outrageous! You may need to put a secondary fence up between the goats and the fence. Several feet apart. You can allow grazing there when you are out there to watch them. Maybe plant cacti in there 🤔 😇


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Or plant cacti along your outer fence line...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

If you can grow blackberries in you area, then that would be best. Plant them on the road side of you fence. They are quickly impenetrable and the goats will love the treats that grow through the fence.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

We live in a very touristy area and have our goats along the road, electric fence and our maremma do a lot to keep people in their cars and on the road. Before we got the dog we always had people trespassing to see the goats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I live far enough out people don’t come to see my animals… but I do get some dirt bikers come zipping thru sometimes. One guy kept speeding by my house really pretty fast.
We have an address sign when it comes to private ground at the end of the road. People tend to think the road goes thru for some reason… after he’s sipped by my house a cpl times I closed the barbed wire gate on him and told my dad. He stood out there to talk to him when he came back. Told him he doesn’t go do wheelies in his front yard… I did re spray my fence posts red at the top.
But seriously, you cross 2 different cattleguards while going down our driveway, past the shop and corrals and then the houses and turn around area…. And you have no idea it’s private ground? 🙄
Not to mention all the vehicles and equipment parked around 😑
People just like to claim ignorance.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Im making these signs and add a electric fence


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

And I ordered this one


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I've always wanted a sign saying something to the effect of "private property/keep out, cameras in use, your license plate is being recorded" just to give people pause. If they think their plates are being recorded and they can be tracked down, maybe they'll be less likely to do something they shouldn't. I've thought about attaching a trail cam at license plate height along my driveway. It hasn't come to that yet, but damn I hate trespassers. I'm a grumpy old man (you know, the "get off my lawn!" type) but I'm a woman in my 30's 😂 I run them off on foot. We finally have a fence going up now which should help, and I plan on adding electric once it's done. I would be livid if people were messing with my goats. Good luck!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I made 2 signs yesterday. Maybe the death part will make them think.


----------

